# What size fish can spinning reels take?



## RoyKeane13 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just bought the new all metal Sargus 7000 (which isnt all metal by the way),really nice reel, able to fit 100 yards of 30lb. backing with 300 yards of 40 pound power pro. Believe it or not, this is my first spinning reel as ive always been able to cast out farther on baitcasters and have brought in some decent size fish on my shimano corsair, which ive had for about 8 years now. but since its my birthday ive decided to buy this reel and see what it can do.Im just wondering what would be the size limit of a fishfor a reel of this size. im hoping it will be ableto land sharks in the 4-7 foot range with the penn power stick i have the reel attached to. is this too much to ask for this reel? i just dont want to end up breaking the drag system as it is a VERY nice reel, not at all like those at huge walmert ones for $20. im also wondering about the yellow line, will that deterfish from biting or will it encourage mackrel andsuch to bite the actual line? just curious.thanks


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I would be more concerned about whether the gears in that reel will hold up to the strain of a good sized shark. The drag should be fine if they have the same washers that are in the SS Penns. I am guessing that you are fishing from a boat. Maybe some Sargus owners will chime in with first hand experience. The reel is metal where it counts in the body and the rotor so you have that going for you. There is only one sure way to find out if it can take it though. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

just remember not to use the reel to winch the fish in . treat the reel as a lineholder only . the rod is bringing the fish towards you not the reel . let the rod do all the work and only reel in when you start getting in slack .


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

like the gentleman above stated. It's all about technique. I've landed 5-6' sharks on 17 lb test surf fishing using a penn 7500 & 8500. Take your time let you rod work the fish. You'll get a hell of a lot better casting distance with smaller line.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I got a kick out of this video. He was fighting a dogtooth tuna.


----------



## RoyKeane13 (Jun 15, 2009)

wow now thats a fish!:clap


----------

